

Hal Finney received the first Bitcoin transaction. Here’s how he describes it. - RougeFemme
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/01/03/hal-finney-received-the-first-bitcoin-transaction-heres-how-he-describes-it/?tid=hpModule_88854bf0-8691-11e2-9d71-f0feafdd1394&hpid=z11

======
Benferhat
"My bitcoins are stored in our safe deposit box, and my son and daughter are
tech savvy. I think they're safe enough. I'm comfortable with my legacy."

~~~
erbo
Interesting thought: Since those bitcoins were part of the first transaction,
and since the transaction history for those coins would be saved and hence
documentable, is it possible that _those particular coins_ might become
"collector's items"? And perhaps "worth" more than the "face value" of 10 BTC,
to the right collector?

